# Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich denke, in dieser unserer elektronischen Welt muss ich mich langsam ernsthaft mal mit dem Gedanken an den den Kauf eines GPS beschäftigen.

Da wir immer auf Leihboote angewiesen sind, kommt für uns nur ein Hand-GPS in Betracht - auch, weil ich das Teil gerne im Auto verwenden möchte.

Nun meine Frage: könnt ihr mir ein handliches GPS MIT Seekarten- und Straßeneinblendung empfehlen? 

Und wie teuer sind die entsprechenden Straßenkarten und Seekarten von Norwegen und Dänemark?

Wieviel Speicher und welche Funktionen muss solch ein Handgerät auf alle Fälle haben? Welches Zubehör wäre notwendig?

Habe in den Läden schon öfter geschaut, aber als Anfänger blickt mann da ja kaum durch die Magellans, Garmins etc. durch...
Von der Größe her gefallen mir ja die Sportrak (richtig geschrieben?) gut.

Vielen Dank im Voraus vom absoluten GPS-Laien

Karsten :b


----------



## Jirko (10. Dezember 2003)

hallo karsten,

für deine belange würde ich dir das magellan meridian gold empfehlen. du kannst dieses hervorragend für die navigation auf see, als auch auf dem europäischen binnenland nutzen. es ist klein und handlich und hat in der gold-ausführung mit blue-nav 192 seekarten europas und eine europa-basemap für die straßennavigation als software inklusive (für die straßennavigation sind im standardpaket allerdings nur interessante wegepunkt wie autobahnen, flughäfen, hauptstraßen etc. inklusive) mit dem zukauf der map-send cd für ca. € 130,-- hast du dann aber sämtliche straßennetze europas inklusive routenplanung als bonbon dazu. mit einem lappi, der entsprechenden software, kann man sich jederzeit die seekarten laden, welche für deinen fischtrip notwendig sind. also als gesamtpaket für ca. € 550,-- (inklusive routennavigation im straßennetz europas), hast du eine feines, kleines handgerät mit welchem zu auf dem wasser als auch auf den straßen bestens navigieren kannst. für die straßennavigation benötigst du noch eine empfängerantenne für die satellitensignale. das meridian-gold ist auch schon egnos-fähig. das hat den vorteil, daß du punktgenau, mit einer abweichung von 2-3m, navigieren kannst.

mehr zum meridian findest du hier #h


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Hai Jirko,

das Magellan sieht ja schon mal schnuckelig aus! Wobei ich durch die mitgelieferte SW noch nicht durchsteige:

 - mit dem BlueNav-Bundle sind ALLE europäischen Seekarten mit dabei?

- die Straßenkarten erlauben nur das Navigieren auf Hauptstraßen, genaue Stadtpläne mit allen relevanten Straßen gibt es nicht?

- kann ich mir die Magellan-Karten auf dem Lappi mit zuvor vom GPS überspielten gespeicherten Positionen anzeigen lassen?

So viele Fragen, so viel Technik....Hüüülfe!

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (10. Dezember 2003)

hallo karsten,



> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> * - mit dem BlueNav-Bundle sind ALLE europäischen Seekarten mit dabei?
> *



jau, 192 an der zahl! guckst du hier...



> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> *- die Straßenkarten erlauben nur das Navigieren auf Hauptstraßen, genaue Stadtpläne mit allen relevanten Straßen gibt es nicht?*



doch die genauen gibt es karsten, nur mußt du dann zusätzlich nochmals € 130,-- auf den tisch legen... dafür bekommst du dann ein detailierte straßennetzsoftware inklusive routenplanung! alles weitere steht hier... klickklick



> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> *- gibt es eine Kompatibilität zu C-Map oder ist dieses Prog stand-alone?*



eine navigation am lappi ist nicht möglich. du kannst lediglich via laptop die seekarten in´s handgerät laden! ergo ist eine kompatibilität zu c-map nicht möglich. mit der software von fugawi, kannst du dir dann z.b. die karten vom laptop in´s handgerät laden und im vorab via fugawi auch routenplanungen erstellen.



> _Original geschrieben von Karsten_Berlin _
> *- kann ich mir die Magellan-Karten auf dem Lappi mit zuvor vom GPS überspielten gespeicherten Positionen anzeigen lassen?
> *



jau karsten... mit fugawi z.b.!

meine fragen zum thema navigation wurden hier hervorragend beantwortet... aus den downloads ist ein dicker ordner geworden 

phui... hoffe es hilft dir karsten #h


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

#v Jirko, mal wieder 100% informativ!  #v

Klingt ja wirklich simpel mit dem Ausschneiden und Überspielen der Seegebiete! Und auf den Beispielen ist ja schon ein guter Maßstab der Landkarte erkennbar. Witzig finde ich das Fixieren der SW auf die Seriennummer des einzelnen GPS - guter Hackerschutz.

Hast Du fugawi bei Dir im Einsatz? Ich fände es fein, wenn ich meine Hotspots auch auf der elektronischen Seekarte daheim wiederfinden und ausdrucken könnte - würde bestimmt Einge hier interessieren.

Muss ohnehin nachher zu a.w.niemayer und Geschenk-Gutschein besorgen, da schaue ich mir das Magellan mal näher an. (wobei das mit Farbdisplay ja lockt!)

Herzlichen Dank, Nachbar! :m


----------



## Jirko (10. Dezember 2003)

hallo karsten,

fugawi habe ich nur als freeware bzw.... wie sagt man (kratzkratz)... aja shareware :m

die shareware funktioniert eigentlich auch, nur mit dem kleinen manko, daß man zu kalibrierung einer eingescannten seekarte nur (ich glaube) 2 koordinaten eingeben kann.... im original kannst du weitaus mehr eintakten, was dann im endeffekt natürlich die genauigkeit extrem erhöht!

hier mal was konkretes zum thema fugawi... wenn´s geld locker sitzt  gibt es die vollversion für ca. € 130,-- und dann hast du was ganz feines :m


----------



## Angelwebshop (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Karsten, 

Die Software Blue Nav von Magelan ermöglicht es Dir immer nur eine von den 192 karten auf das GPS hoch zuladen. Mit ein paar Tricks kann man aber auch 3 und mehr Karten einladen. 

Sebstverständlich kann man via PC die Karten bearbeiten, Routen Wegpunkte usw. erstellen und das ganze dan zusammen mit der Seekarte in das GPS laden. 

Ich selber habe das System bereits ausführlich getestet und probiert, es funktioniert Super. 

Ich würde Dir aber zu dem Magelam Meridian Platinium raten, da haste dann noch einen eigebauten Kompass und einen Barometer, gerade der Barometer ist eine gute Sache, kannst Du doch über 24 Stunden lang sehen wir sich das Wetter ändert. 

Weiter Fragen zum Thema gerne.

PS: das mit dem Farbdysplay lass lieber sein, bringt nichts


----------



## Robert (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi Karsten,

Hab selbst das Meridian Gold incl. der beiden Karten CD´s (See und Land) und kann Dir das Teil auch nur empfehlen
Ich hab mich mittlerweile in meines richtig 
:l 

Ein paar Punkte gibt´s aber:

Ein Routing im eigentlichen Sinne wie beim Autonavi geht nicht, zumindest nicht mit meiner Version der Straßenkarten-CD.
Es lassen sich aber am PC Wegpunkte eingeben und zu einer Route verbinden.
Die Straßenkarten sind für die Länder, die mit drauf sind zwar sehr detailliert - aber leider ist nicht kpl. Europa drauf.
Es fehlen leider die Osteuropäer (Tschechien usw.) und was wirklich weh tut - die Skandinavier (bis auf DK, die sind drauf)
Also nix mit Straßenkarten unseres geliebten Norge.

Die Seekarten CD ist absolut genial - benötigte Seekarte anwählen, zum GPS überspielen fertig. Das Manko mit nur einer Karte auf´m GPS kann ich locker verschmerzen, da ich bislang pro Urlaub immer nur eine brauchte.


Servus,

Robert


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2003)

Dank Dir für die Info, Herbert! Musste nur erst mal bei den 550 € schlucken, ist ja schon eine nicht geringe Investition...

Aber das Paket überzeugt mich, so wie es Jirko beschrieben hat. Muss nur immer erst mal befingern - leider kam ich heute nicht zu a.w.n.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Chris7 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi Karsten,

im Großen und Ganzen kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Meridian Gold oder (noch besser) Platinum sind klasse Geräte. 

ABER: Wenn Du Straßennavigation machen willst, dann sind die o. a. Straßenkarten (Streets Europe) nur sehr bedingt zu empfehlen! Du siehst zwar die Straßen sehr detailliert, aber eine Door to Door Navigaiton kannst Du hiermit nicht machen. Du bist also gezwungen, jede Route am PC vorzubereiten und die Wegpunkte in das Magellan zu übertragen. 


Wenn Du den Komfort eines Navigationssystems wünschst, dann bleibt Dir nur die folgende Lösung:

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_magellan-mapsend-directroute.html

Leider gibt es die Software noch nicht einzeln (erst im neuen Jahr). Man ist also an das Paket mit dem Meridian Color gebunden. 

Ist aber die zur Zeit beste Lösung im Bezug auf Mobilität, gute Autonavigation und integrierbare Seekarten mit Robustheit, Wasserdichtigkeit und was sonst noch auf See wichtig ist...

Andere Lösung: Pocket PC und Rasterkartenprogramme gepaart mit GPS-Empfänger. Wer hieran Interesse hat sollte mal unter:

www.pocketnavigation.de schauen.


----------



## Karstein (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi Chris7,

an genaus solch eine Lösung dachte ich. Aber wenn ich mal das alles zusammenaddiere, springe ich über 1000€, ist dann doch jenseits von gut und böse...

Schade, sieht ansonsten wirklich prima aus der Routenplaner.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Chris7 (11. Dezember 2003)

Karsten,

dann warte einfach noch ein paar Wochen oder Monate und kauf Dir die Software einzeln zu einem günstigeren Meridian. Die Geräte unterscheiden sich ja in erster Linie in der Speichergröße und den Vorinstallierten Basiskarten.

Den Speicher erweiterst Du dann einfach um eine mittlerweile recht günstige SD-Speicherkarte und die Basiskarte kannst Du eh vergessen, weil Du ja die Detailkarten auf die Speicherkarte lädst. Ich denke, dann dürftest Du mit ca. 600 - 700 EUR hin kommen. Ist immer noch ne Stange Geld, aber dann hast Du auch was gutes!


----------



## Karstein (13. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich habe vorhin mit dem Magellan Color rumgespielt - ist schon irre, wie detaillgetreu das Ding die Straßenposition des Ladens wiedergegeben hat!

Und im Angebot war´s auch, mit Carkit und ohne Seekarten für noch schweineteure 799 €... War bei a.w.n. im Angebot.

Gut Ding will erst mal Weile haben - eigentlich haben wir sowas auch noch nie vermisst, sondern vertrauen unserer Lowrance-Bodenlinie und dem Riecher. Na mal schauen, ob es in 2004 Schnäppchen-GPS gibt!


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2003)

hallo karsten,

mach es so wie ich, kauf dir ein kleines aber feines navi-handgerät (mein garmin 12er xl hat mich via ebay nur € 180,-- gekostet) und schon bist du bestens gewappnet... alleine schon aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten, würde ich dir immer zu einem gps-gerät raten... wenn du einmal in ner nebelbank gesteckt hast und du völlig orientierungslos auf der stelle verharren mußt, wirst du solch einen kleinen helfer nie mehr missen möchten!

und die suche von spots via c-map oder seekarte und deren eingabe in´s handgerät, läßt einem auch nicht die heunadel im strohhaufen suchen 

ist schon was feines karsten... untiefe bei 140m auf der seekarte ausfindig gemacht, die fällt nach allen seiten auch noch schön auf 300m ab... rein in den kahn... goto "lengwiese"... motor an... sonne scheint... motor tuckert... guckst du auf navidisplay und folgst dem richtungsweiser... dort angekommen machts pieppieppiep... kurzer blick auf´s lowrance... jau angedockt... motor aus... und runter mit dem zeugs :m


----------



## Karstein (13. Dezember 2003)

Hast ja recht, Jirko! Uns hat der Nebel schon dreimalig bösest ereilt, so a´la "The fog - Nebel des Grauens"...Wenn du da nicht auf Zack bist, Wellen- und Windrichtung und einigermaßen Sonnenstand im Kopf hast, dann ist es wirklich lebensgefährlich. einmal hatten wir sogar GPS-Plotter vor Bornholm an Bord, als der Nebel kam. Das teure Teil zeigte aber leider von Anfang an die aktuelle Ferienhaus-Position an, wie der Skipper und Vermieter uns dann kleinlaut mitteilte. Der Kompass hatte ´ne Abweichung von 60 Grad - dafür ist einmal Nexö/Dueodde bekannt, aber der Spezi hatte zudem noch seine Cola-Dose neben dem Kompass abgestellt. Da wird Dir mulmig, zumal gerade Nato-Manöver in der Nähe stattgefunden hatte...

Wie bei allen technischen Spielereien denke ich auch hier, dass die Teile demnächst noch erschwinglicher werden. Oder hat hier jemand ein nettes Magellan gebraucht zu verkaufen, eines mit Kartenfunktion?

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## teknoarne (13. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

Habt ihr das Meridian mit BlueNav also den Seekarten oder ohne. Und wenn wie ist es ohne.:g


----------



## Robert (14. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

Hallo teknoarne,

Ich hab das Meridian Gold incl. der BlueNav CD.
Ohne aufgespielte BlueNav Karte ist beim Gold auf See nichts drauf, da das Gold eine fest installierte Straßen-Basiskarte drauf ist.
Da wäre dann das Meridian Marine in Betracht zu ziehen, da dieses eine Marine-Basis-Karte drauf ist.
Ich vermute aber, daß diese eine ähnliche Qualität hat wie die Straßenkarte meines Gold, d.h. nur wichtige Infos, wie Bojen, Untiefen u.ä.
Ist aber nur ne Vermutung von mir - hat einer das Marine??

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Mac Gill (14. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

Ich habe das Marine seit einer Woche :Q (gebraucht  frü 185 EUR -> Juhuuuuu) und bin noch ziemlich grün hinter den Ohren, was das Thema betrifft.

Die Europakarte ist Auflösungsniveu Autobahn und im Meer sieht man "nur" POI wie Leuchtfeuer mit Kennung und sowas.

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung der BlueNavCD? Ich scheue mich da etwas vor den Kosten...

Ich habe einen Satz Maptech-Katrten, aber die kann ich wohl nicht damit benutzen, Schade...


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Robert (15. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

@ Mac Gill,

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung der BlueNavCD?

Die Karten sind recht gut detailliert, man kann sich vor´m Urlaub interessante HotSpots am Rechner raussuchen, Wegpunkte schnell auf´s GPS und wieder retour laden.

Fazit: Umfangreich, komfortabel aber doch eine happige Anschaffun.
Wenn man´s regelmäßig nutzt, lohnt sich es nach meiner Meinung schon.
Und im Vergleich zu einzelnen Seekarten auf Speicherchip, wie bei anderen Systemen üblich ist es auch wieder günstig.

Wenn Dich die Qualität der Karten interessiert, könnt ich Dir nen Screenshot mit einem Ausschnitt von einer Dir bekannten Ecke schicken.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Mac Gill (15. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

Mich interressiert, wie die Karten dann auf dem GPS aussehen.

Ich habe selber Seekarten von Maptech die fast die gesammte Ostsee umfassen. Die BlueNav-Karten habe ich so verstanden, dass ich diese auf das GPS laden kann und dann Die Karte auf dem Displa sehe (Topologie-Linien etc.)

Liege ich damit falsch?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Robert (17. April 2004)

*AW: Empfehlenswertes Hand-GPS?*

Hi,

Ja, die Tiefenlinien siehst Du auf dem Display. Je nachdem, welchen Detailierungsgrad Du bei den Einstellungen des GPS gewählt hast, werden aber auch welche ausgeblendet. (zwecks Übersichtlichkeit)
Ich versuch mal, das Display vom Meridian abzufotografieren.
Komm aber erst Mitte nächster Woche dazu, weil ich bis Dienstag auf Dienstreise muss.

Servus,

Robert


----------

